# work out eqiptment?



## ShawnP (Jun 12, 2016)

iv'e been wanting to buy a "Total Gym" but when i went to their website i found there were actually more than 1 and the cost for such a simple machine is outrageous, i have looked for used ones online and i just cant make up my mind about what to buy. If there is anyone that has one id like some opinions on this product on which one is best and comes with the accessories i will need. what i'm looking to accomplish is an overall workout from cardio to weight loss. 
i really like the New machine they just came out with but for that kind of monies i can't afford it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2016)

Buy a jump rope.  Really all you need.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 12, 2016)

You can probably create the same movements used on a total gym by using a dumbbell weight, an elastic exercise band, and a pull up bar and you'll probably get a better workout doing it that way than using the total gym.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 12, 2016)

I own the Total Gym XL.  I love it.  Honestly, I think it's the single best piece of equipment out there.  I've been a member of a few different gyms, and I was an athletic trainer (sports med, not strength & conditioning).  I have experience with a ton of different equipment and types of equipment.

Total gym feels different than everything else.  It would seem that weight towers with pulleys and handles in gyms would be the same thing, but they're not.  It's hard to explain; you have to try it to know what I mean.  It seemed awkward the first week or so I used it, but after I got used to it, I loved it.

The biggest benefit of it is core stability.  You're forced to sit up during a lot of the exercises, thereby forcing your stabilizing muscles to work.

To be honest, I don't think there's a ton of differences between the models.  The base you sit/lay on is probably it.  Some are wider, longer, better cushioned, etc.  There may be some that go up higher, thereby increasing resistance, but I don't think so.

I got one with a yoga kit (it was included for free).  The only attachments I regularly used were the pull-up bar, and what was called the toe-up bar (or something like that).  It was an odd shaped bar instead of the flat base.  I used that for overhead press stuff.

I'd recommend a model that can add a weight bar so you can increase resistance if the highest setting isn't cutting it any more.  Instead of adding weight, I made it harder by kneeling (weight and n my butt of completely on my knees, depending on the exercise)instead of sitting flat, kneeling on one knee, etc.

Other than the feel of the resistance, what I liked most was going from one exercise to the next, and on an on without a break.  I got a great strength workout combined with a good cardio workout.

When I started using it, I dropped 40 pounds in about 3 months (with dieting).  Then I got to the point where I wasn't losing weight on the scale, but my clothes were still getting bigger.

It's currently sitting in a closet.  Kids, the dojo, and less space all added to that.  Once I get my tenants to clear their garbage out of the basement, it'll be down there next to a heavy bag.

Also...

Call the company that makes it rather than the company that sells it.  I think it's EFI or something like that.  Find a number to customer support/parts/etc. and ask them about the differences and accessories.  I did that because I was sick of the sales people's idiotness.  After about 10 minutes, the guy told me they only make one model currently, and the other models are sold out.  Order the cheapest one, and they'll ship you the XL without telling you.  I don't know if that's still the case, but you never know.  The XL was something like $700, and I paid about $300.  If you keep asking about differences over and over and the guy gets sick of it, he may tell you the same thing.  If you just order the cheapest one and expect to be upgraded, you might get burnt if they don't do that anymore.

I think it's EFI sports medicine that makes it (they have the total gym line and a rehab/therapy specific line).  Another way to get them to give you an answer is if you start asking about putting the EFI accessories on the total gym.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 12, 2016)

From the MA point of view and not from the body builder point of view, No matter what equipment that you may use, always remember that the "body unification" is better than the "muscle group isolation".


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2016)

Shawn....I don't know where you live, but if you are in the U.S. you need to keep looking. Exercise equipment in America is typically used once...... and then used to throw clothes on. I think your best bet would be to put an ad in your local paper, web site, social media, whatever, and offer to come pick it up for a hundred bucks or so. I can almost guarantee there's lots of these gyms collecting dust and a spouse barking about the waste of money spent by their significant other.

Be patient and hunt, bro.


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 13, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Buy a jump rope.  Really all you need.



Thanks Bill, unfortunately "jumping" is out of the question considering my medical/stomach condition. im looking at the "Sliding" part of the exercise machine to get a smooth workout but still not sure if this will cause issues as well. i will only find out if i try.



drop bear said:


>



Thanks drop bear, unfortunately i don't have free weights to do these exrecises, and if i were to go out to buy them i would be spending about the same for the with no room to put or store them. i live in a 2 room set up in my uncles home for now.



JR 137 said:


> I own the Total Gym XL.  I love it.  Honestly, I think it's the single best piece of equipment out there.  I've been a member of a few different gyms, and I was an athletic trainer (sports med, not strength & conditioning).  I have experience with a ton of different equipment and types of equipment.
> I think it's EFI sports medicine that makes it (they have the total gym line and a rehab/therapy specific line).  Another way to get them to give you an answer is if you start asking about putting the EFI accessories on the total gym.



OH Boy JR 137, this is exactly what i was looking for. they do make different models and they come with different attachments as well, i am leaning toward the XLS, but i would like the NEW Total Gym Fit but not for that money. ive been scouring the webs for used ones and there seems to be a ton of them averaged for $300.00 but it gets confusing with the descriptions cause some say they are XL's but show i different model. i will continue to search for the right one with the right attachments. Thanks



Buka said:


> Shawn....I don't know where you live, but if you are in the U.S. you need to keep looking. Exercise equipment in America is typically used once...... and then used to throw clothes on. I think your best bet would be to put an ad in your local paper, web site, social media, whatever, and offer to come pick it up for a hundred bucks or so. I can almost guarantee there's lots of these gyms collecting dust and a spouse barking about the waste of money spent by their significant other.
> 
> Be patient and hunt, bro.



Thanks Buka, i will do just that, i do have a tendency to just go get what i need no matter the price but with my current situation i can no longer be free with my money like i used to.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 13, 2016)

If you want to go cheap and space efficient go with some resistance bands, probably your best bang for your buck and incredibly versatile.  Add in a medicine ball and a exercise ball and you got a decent home gym for < $100.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 13, 2016)

Buka said:


> Shawn....I don't know where you live, but if you are in the U.S. you need to keep looking. Exercise equipment in America is typically used once...... and then used to throw clothes on. I think your best bet would be to put an ad in your local paper, web site, social media, whatever, and offer to come pick it up for a hundred bucks or so. I can almost guarantee there's lots of these gyms collecting dust and a spouse barking about the waste of money spent by their significant other.
> 
> Be patient and hunt, bro.



And on that note.  You would basically be given a plate that way.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 13, 2016)

Otherwise we did this little routine whith no weights the other day. 

Tabata 20 seconds on 10 seconds off. Each set do 6 times. 

Jump sprawls. 
V snaps
Push ups
Punching air.


----------

